# Lpg in portugal



## carol (Feb 9, 2017)

Hi, wondering if it's difficult to get? Looking around Silves at the moment.


----------



## Canalsman (Feb 9, 2017)

Mylpg.eu lists stations in Portimao, Lagoa and Porches  ...


----------



## carol (Feb 9, 2017)

POI Admin said:


> Mylpg.eu lists stations in Portimao, Lagoa and Porches  ...



Ta Chris, I've that app too but it was struggling. Apparently Porches is nearest. Still hoping to met up at some point!


----------



## molly 2 (Feb 10, 2017)

carol said:


> Hi, wondering if it's difficult to get? Looking around Silves at the moment.


I think you should come home you Will miss the snow :sucks:


----------



## Tony Lee (Feb 10, 2017)

MyLPG app lists over a hundred outlets in Portugal but I guess a lot of them might be bottle swap places rather than autogas


----------



## rockape (Feb 10, 2017)

Try Pedro's garage at Bouliqueme, not sure if it is spelt correctly. It is on the north side of the main road east to west. Can't be more specific as I don't have all the details.It is near Loule.


----------



## carol (Feb 10, 2017)

***** said:


> To be honest, we have never had a problem finding lpg in Portugal. Many more stations than Spain, although Spain are opening more!



Thanks. Just started looking and thought possibly harder to get here but obviously not.


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Feb 10, 2017)

We've used this one and there is/was a water tap near the gas compound.

Jumbo, En125, Lagoa - Lagoa - Pão de Açucar - Sitio da Bemposta - myLPG.eu

This is a useful page

Find autogas stations near target location - myLPG.eu


----------



## witzend (Feb 10, 2017)

rockape said:


> Try Pedro's garage at Bouliqueme, not sure if it is spelt correctly. It is on the north side of the main road east to west. Can't be more specific as I don't have all the details.It is near Loule.



37.12806.   -8.15948.      These are the cords for this garage attended service


----------



## carol (Feb 10, 2017)

witzend said:


> 37.12806.   -8.15948.      These are the cords for this garage attended service



Hi Witzend and everyone else. Filled up at a BP garage on N125, near Porches. Friendly attendant did it for me and no problem with it as in Spain last year,


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Feb 11, 2017)

Hi

There is an LPG station at Castelo De Paiva it is a Galp station.
The address is Rua Fernando de Bulhoes
Lat / long is N41degrees 02.693'  W008degrees 15.940'  open 6am - 10pm

Hope that helps


DJM


----------

